# celiac disease and multiple food allergies



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

hey my 3 year old has had a lot going on for the last three years well last week we got told she had celiac disease and multiple food allergies the allergies are so bad that she cant eat the things she is allergic to needing idea on things to make for her to eat she has a long list of food allergies so here they are;

milk of all kinds 
peanuts 
walnuts
pecans
eggs
wheat
barley
oats
all shell fish except shrimp 
coconut 
soy bean 
pinto beans
navy beans
kidney beans 
pineapple
mushrooms
pork
cod fish
squash
bananas
apples 
and anything that contains gluten and i still might have miss something on the list have to reread it and these are severe allergies of a rate of 4 to 5 and 5 is the worst it can get .


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, that is going to be tricky. I think you are going to need to stick to the basic, meat and veggie type foods. And do *a lot* of home cooking. I would forget about the idea of "breakfast foods" and "dinner foods" and just serve whatever she can eat, whenever.

Have you been referred to a dietitian specialising in multiple food allergies? If not, try to get that organised ASAP.

This website may help a bit. Technically it is an elimination diet which you don't need but it may provide some ideas. 
http://www.slhd.nsw.gov.au/rpa/allergy/resources/foodintol/handbook.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

You can do ALOT with gluten free pasta. 

When you say 'all kinds of milk' do you mean lactose? rice milk? ALL dairy products? The reason I ask is because I am dairy free, but rice milk is ok. (almond/soy etc I cant tolerate).

Learn to love chicken!

Burger meat can be made several different ways as well

Rice looks to be 'ok 

Potatoes and homemade french fries

You can replace icecream with sorbet most times


Yes- celiac by default includes everything with gluten (that is wheat/barley etc) It would be best to quickly educate yourself on Celiac disease. There are gluten free flour blends you can purchase that makes cooking much easier.

I agree to get a nutritionist consult asap. The sooner you adjust as a family the easier it will be. You need to learn about cross contanimation in the kitchen- sadly this is going to affect the entire household.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been thinking more about this. You will probably need to make your own flour blends. Rice, potato and corn flour and arrowroot and tapioca starches should all be ok I think. Almond meal is a bit of a staple of gf baking as well. 

Googling vegan recipes might help with creative egg and dairy substitutes. Flax eggs work pretty well as do fruit purees. The recipes usually call for apple or banana but you can use other fruits instead. I'd probably try pear, peach or apricot. 

Rice is a staple for us. We usually have a batch in the fridge. My girls (both cd) eat it plain but there are all manner of toppings you can add. And rice pudding is a good breakfast food (try making with almond or rice milk).

Is she allergic to milk protein or does she have a lactose intolerance? If it is the latter then you may find that she can tolerate hard cheeses and yoghurt which are generally very low in lactose. Lactose intolerance is also very common in people with untreated cd and often resolves once the villi heal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

zebra15 said:


> You need to learn about cross contanimation in the kitchen- sadly this is going to affect the entire household.


Yes! We chose to have a gf household when the girls were diagnosed but that isn't for everyone. If you don't go completely gf at home then she will need her own spreads and toaster (if you can find or make a bread) or you'll need to use toaster bags.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

Curiousity: how was she diagnosed with the food allergies? Do you have faith that the list is correct?

I hope this isn't an insensitive question.


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

katelove said:


> Wow, that is going to be tricky. I think you are going to need to stick to the basic, meat and veggie type foods. And do *a lot* of home cooking. I would forget about the idea of "breakfast foods" and "dinner foods" and just serve whatever she can eat, whenever.
> 
> Have you been referred to a dietitian specialising in multiple food allergies? If not, try to get that organised ASAP.
> 
> ...


 we are try to get in with one now we have appt for one in January 5 which it was sooner than later.


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

kathymuggle said:


> Curiousity: how was she diagnosed with the food allergies? Do you have faith that the list is correct?
> 
> I hope this isn't an insensitive question.


we took her to a specialist cause she keep breaking out with a rash that would cover her whole body after she ate and she always had problems with breathing since she was born and she has always thrown up and had diarrhea to so after the first allergist would not test her we took her to a doc that told us she was allergic to alot of stuff and sent us to another doc so we have had along road for three years at times not know if she would make it or not


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

unuselyriver said:


> we took her to a specialist cause she keep breaking out with a rash that would cover her whole body after she ate and she always had problems with breathing since she was born and she has always thrown up and had diarrhea to so after the first allergist would not test her we took her to a doc that told us she was allergic to alot of stuff and sent us to another doc so we have had along road for three years at times not know if she would make it or not


 and they did a blood test that checks for it for reaction times like the now and delay reactions and yes i do feel it is correct cause in just one week of take everything we where told she could not have she has gain a pound and has not thrown up or broke out in a rash so that is good i just really want to learn what i can cook for her and get ideas form other people i hope where i live at know one has seen all this before not even the wic office has hear of a child have this much going on.


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

katelove said:


> I've been thinking more about this. You will probably need to make your own flour blends. Rice, potato and corn flour and arrowroot and tapioca starches should all be ok I think. Almond meal is a bit of a staple of gf baking as well.
> 
> Googling vegan recipes might help with creative egg and dairy substitutes. Flax eggs work pretty well as do fruit purees. The recipes usually call for apple or banana but you can use other fruits instead. I'd probably try pear, peach or apricot.
> 
> ...


she can only have almond and rice milk cause she is allergic to the protein in the milk we have been dealing with that for years but the other we have not.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

If she can tolerate almond/rice milk then things become MUCH easier. Yogurts come in those formats and you can bake with alternative milks. Plus icecream comes in that form as well (just check for added items to make sure they are safe). You will quickly learn which products are 'safe'.

Celiac.org has a wealth of information on how to handle allergies in general as well as coping with celiac. Celiac and dairy issues tend to go together.

Your doctor/nutritionist may need to contact the WIC Office so you can get appropriate support from WIC. As long as WIC has documentation they should provide what your child needs in alternative forms.

here is a link to a celiac message board
http://www.celiac.com/gluten-free/

I was sick for several years before I was DX with celiac. I was treated for constant vomiting, weightloss, stomach pain etc but finally getting a correct dx made all the difference. Once your daughters system is fully 'clean' she will feel so much better. It's going to be very important that she doesn't get cross containimation or when you go out to a restaurant that the foods are safe. Most servers and kitchen staff do not understand how ill a person can get so I usually order with a manager and only frequent a handful of places.

I can not stress enough how important is it to keep a clean kitchen at home. Keeping your house safe and clean for your child is the most important thing. This is going to effect the entire family but they will adjust. Your 3yr old simply can not.


----------

